# 12 Hours of Sebring Photo Gallery: Friday Qualifying & Around the Track



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's late Friday at the 12 Hours of Sebring and we've just run our first mix of photos from today, a day that included an afternoon practice session, autograph session in the paddock, tech and autograph sessions in Audi's Turn 1 Lounge and finally a qualifying session.

Expect more coverage and photos tomorrow but for now enjoy this mix.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

